# Sharpen Your Claws On This Tiger



## FatherHooligan

Thanks for the review. I'm still sharpening by hand, but I have a hard time with some of the chisels I have to keep the angle constant.


----------



## mrsawdust

knot,
good review. i'm still debating on which brand to purchase and i'm reasonably sure it won't be a $400 model. i think i'm getting a little jealous. seems your getting a new tool everyday. i like the way you do business…. 
mike


----------



## knotscott

Hi Mike - Nah, very few new tools….just new reviews on this site!


----------



## incanopy

knot,

Say, you mentioned that you used a Delta utility sharpener for awhile. How slow or fast would one of those be if it were just used to restore the hollow grind on tools? I have been thinking of using a high speed grinder for metal hogging and starting the hollow grind, and then a utility sharpener for the part of the hollow grind that's near the vulnerable tip of the blade.


----------



## a1Jim

Seems like a really good price


----------



## knotscott

I suppose the utility sharpener would work OK for restoring a bevel, but it'll likely be a little slow, and not overly precise. My Delta was on sale for $20, and I wouldn't suggest sinking any more than that into one….it's just not a great tool IMO.


----------



## waltj

If this works as well as a *Tormek* it is really a good deal


----------



## knotscott

Hi Walt - I've never used the Tormek so I can't comment on how it compares directly. The principle is nearly the same, but the wheel is 8" vs 10" so it leaves a tighter hollow grind. The Tormek accessories do fit the Scheppach. It's more similar to the Griz 8" and the HF 8".


----------

